# Mijn Postbank.nl en Firefox probleem

## wim-x

Ik was tot voor kort een blije Postbank klant, echter na een Firefox upgrade was het voor mij niet meer mogelijk om geld over te schrijven. De volgende melding verschijnt (ook bij overboeking naar spaarrekening):

 *Quote:*   

> Foutmelding
> 
> Er is een fout opgetreden. De gevraagde actie kan helaas (tijdelijk) niet uitgevoerd worden.

 

Elders zag ik dat het een java probleem zou zijn, echter hierbij zijn de laatste versies met passende USE flags gecompileerd. Dit is ook bij Firefox het geval.

 *Quote:*   

> dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.02  +browserplugin +mozilla
> 
> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.6-r2  -debug -gnome +ipv6 +java -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznoxft -mozsvg +truetype +xinerama -xprint

 

Een downgrade naar mozilla-firefox-1.0.5-r1had geen effect. Onder Konqueror 3.3.1 en Opera 8 werkt de site uberhaupt niet.

Het advies van de postbank is om Windows te gaan gebruiken, maar goed zonder gein, heeft iemand een beter advies?

----------

## Q-collective

In een uiterste noodgeval (if all else fails) kun je nog altijd IE draaien onder crossover.

----------

## nixnut

 *wim-x wrote:*   

> Het advies van de postbank is om Windows te gaan gebruiken, maar goed zonder gein, heeft iemand een beter advies?

 Het advies van mij is een andere bank gebruiken  :Wink: 

Maareh serieus, geen oplossing tenzij je bereid bent IE in wine te draaien. Of windows in een emulator zoals qemu.

----------

## wim-x

Ja inderdaad, een emulator lijkt voorlopig de beste, doch niet bevredigende, oplossing. 

Ik draai nu Firefox 0.8 in Windows 98 onder Vmware-Workstation 4.5. Vanaf Firefox 1.0 werkt geen enkele installer, dus vandaar de 0.8. Echter, wonder boven wonder, kan ik geld overmaken in Mijn Postbank.nl.

Ik moedig structurelere oplossingen aan.

----------

## koenderoo

Je hebt het over een mogelijk java probleem. Heb je laatst ook nog een java pakket ge-update of een nieuwe plugin gemerged?

Zo ja, dan kun je proberen om deze te downgraden of unmergen?

Ik denk trouwens dat de postbank zelf heeft zitten kloten en dat het toevallig samenvalt met jouw update. Het is nou tegenwoordig eenmaal de gewoonte om alle functionaliteit van IE te gebruiken ipv de wereldstandaarden te gebruiken....

Helaas is dit dan weer geen oplossing, maar wel reden om een schadeclaim in te dienen bij de postbank. Hebben ze in hun voorwaarden staan dat je MS IE moet gebruiken?

----------

## wim-x

 *Quote:*   

> Je hebt het over een mogelijk java probleem. Heb je laatst ook nog een java pakket ge-update of een nieuwe plugin gemerged?

 

Ik denk niet dat het een java-probleem van dat type is. Ik heb namelijk niet iets van java geupdate. Oorspronkelijk had ik de browserplugin USE flag niet aanstaan bij dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.02. Na een re-emerge met de betreffende flag was het probleem echter niet opgelost. 

Ik heb wel een emerge -upv systeem uitgevoerd en Firefox ge-upgrade van 1.04 naar 1.06. Echter, 1.04 is niet meer als ebuild beschikbaar.

 *Quote:*   

> Hebben ze in hun voorwaarden staan dat je MS IE moet gebruiken?

 

Nou, in hun voorwaarden staat het volgende bij punt 5; aansprakelijkheid:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Postbank zal streven naar het zoveel mogelijk ongestoord functioneren van de onder haar beheer staande apparatuur en programmatuur. Postbank is niet aansprakelijk voor enige schade van welke aard dan ook geleden door de Cliënt verband houdende met het niet tijdig en/of niet juist en/of niet volledige functioneren van de onder het beheer van Postbank of derden staande apparatuur, programmatuur, overige systemen, het Internet, en/of vaste en mobiele telefoondiensten en -netwerken, tenzij en voor zover deze schade te wijten is aan opzet of grove schuld van Postbank.

 

De aanbevolen configuraties onder het kopje systeemeisen zijn de volgende:

* PC: Windows XP met Internet Explorer 6.0

    * Mac: MacOS 10.3 met Safari 1.3.x, Firefox 1.0.x of Netscape 7.02

Voor de Mac dus wel Firefox support, maar uberhaupt geen verantwoordelijkheid vanuit de Postbank voor de werking van hun site. Te schraal en geen schadevergoeding dus.

----------

## Rainmaker

zijn wel mensen die em zonder problemen aan de praat hebben gekregen hoor:

hiero

Ik gebruik het zelf niet, dus kan het helaas niet onder gentoo testen

 *Quote:*   

> Voor Mozilla 1.4 en hoger heb je inderdaad een Java-plugin nodig die
> 
> gecompileerd is met GCC 3.2. Die van Blackdown is dat, maar Sun Java
> 
> 1.4.2 wordt meer gebruikt (maar is veel later uitgekomen). Sun Java
> ...

 

Misschien is dit het? heb je gcc 4?

----------

## wim-x

Ik draai gcc-3.3.5-20050130 op 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 voor de i686, al weer een hele tijd. Die post betrof ook meer Mozilla dan Firefox en was al meer dan een jaar oud. Ook gebruik ik zelf de blackdown java unit.

----------

## Rainmaker

sorry, ik wist niet eens dat mijnpostbank.nl al een jaar bestond. Heb eerlijk gezged niet naar de datum gekeken...  :Embarassed: 

heb je nog steeds problemen? Ik heb zojuist mijn inloggegevens gekregen, en ik kom er prima in. Heb een overboeking van giro->spaarrekening gedaan en een periodieke opdracht aangemaakt.

Ik herrinerde me deze post en heb mn best erop gedaan het ding bij "redelijk normaal gebruik" rare dingen te laten doen. Ik kwam niet verder dan een frame in frame in frsme bug, waardoor ik 3 keer menubalk had staan.

Enige wat me wel opviel is dat ik overschrijvingen van en naar mijn spaarrekening niet kan bekijken. Van de giro zelf werkt het wel, dus ik neem aan dat dit echt een foutje is bij de postbank.

----------

